
80% of drugs from pharma, 48 pharma plants in Wuhan, US will start running out - fortani
https://www.cnbc.com/video/2020/02/21/watch-cnbcs-full-interview-with-national-economic-council-director-larry-kudlow.html
======
fortani
The relevant question at 3:10

